# hey mods



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

read rite under bass discussions
it says "largemoutn" just lettin yall no!!!! and central ohio reports read "central ohio fishing report" while all the other read .... fishing reports


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

hey ya fixed em
good job
see i look out for yall


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

But you just spelled right... rite?

Just looking out for yall


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

A "How to" Q 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey you all no when someone is trying to seel somthing and there # is printed vertically on the sheet how do you do this on like word???
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

this was from one of his last posts. seel(sell), somthing(something) just looking out for yall too


----------

